# LED Throwies in Pumpkins



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello everyone. First post, but longtime lurker.

I searched the forum, but couldn't find the answer, so I thought I'd ask. Has anyone had experience using the LED throwies (without the magnets) to light your pumpkins? The throwies I'm referring to can be found at http://www.instructables.com/id/E9D2ZJ3FG0EP286JEJ/

I was thinking that this would be a safe and inexpensive way to light the pumpkins that I line my walkway with. They supposedly last a couple of weeks on one tiny lithium battery.

Before I spend some money on these, I'd like to see if anyone else here has used an LED taped to a battery to light your pumpkins.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use several types of LED flicker lights in pumpkins, such as the tea lights you can get at the Dollar stores. They're not very bright off-the-shelf, but can be improved by changing the LED to a brighter one. Glow-sticks are another option for a cheap, safe way to light a JOL. BTW, I couldn't find a price for the LED throwies - any idea on the cost? Take a look here for some further info on using LED tea lights:
www.johnnyspage.com


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I started using LED tea lights after I made the switch to foam pumpkins. Like Otaku said, they aren't very bright. This is especially true if there is a competing light source, like a spot light, around.

I didn't feel like changing the LED, so I just threw 2 lights in each pumpkin. They looked ok. See pic below.

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/pump1.jpg


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

I tried the LEDs but must admit, while simple to use, they never really gave me the brightness I was looking for. Instead I bought a string of C7 christmas lights and wire tied 2 of the light sockets together and placed that under each pumpkin. The effect could be seen from the street without washing out the detail.

Pics are under Pumpkins>>>> http://www.deadmansinne.com

Z


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Otaku said:


> BTW, I couldn't find a price for the LED throwies - any idea on the cost? Take a look here for some further info on using LED tea lights:
> www.johnnyspage.com


On Ebay right now you can buy 10 LEDs (10 mm) for $7.00 (S&H incl.) and 20 3V Lithium batteries for $5.50 (S&H incl.) which makes them about $0.97 each, and I know some people were selling them even cheaper.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

zeenon said:


> I tried the LEDs but must admit, while simple to use, they never really gave me the brightness I was looking for. Z


Thanks. I wondered about them being to faint. They sell high-intensity LED's but they are a bit more expensive.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is a short video of a pumpkin with my favorite LED lighting: a LED tea light with Otaku's hack using 4 AA batteries and a 60,000mcd 10mm ultrabright. http://www.johnnyspage.com/video/Flicker11a.wmv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've made throwies, and they are rather cool I have to admit. No reason why 3 or fou couldn't be put into a pumpkin. Cheap batteries can be found here: http://cheapbatteries.com/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Otaku ..I found this for pricing on these LED throwiesColor mix packs: 
10MM diffused superbright LEDs (equal mix of red, yellow, blue, pure green and white). 
CR2032 batteries 
Includes Shipping fee to USA incl. Mexico, Canada, West Europe, Australia, NZ (another destinations) 
Does NOT include magnets. Magnets are "dangerous goods" and can not be sent in airplanes. 
---Packs: 
Pack 0.5K: 500 LEDs with batteries $169 ($0.33/pc) 
Pack 1K: 1000 LEDs with batteries $289 ($0.28/pc) 
Pack 1.5K: 1500 LEDs with batteries $399 ($0.26/pc) 
Pack 2K: 2000 LEDs with batteries $499 ($0.24/pc)

http://www.hebeiltd.com.cn/?p=throwies

or better yet 10 pack led bombs
http://www.cafepress.com/ledbomb


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Otaku ..I found this for pricing on these LED throwiesColor mix packs:
> 10MM diffused superbright LEDs (equal mix of red, yellow, blue, pure green and white).
> CR2032 batteries
> Includes Shipping fee to USA incl. Mexico, Canada, West Europe, Australia, NZ (another destinations)
> ...


This would be a great candidate for a Group Buy.


----------

